# CheapHumidor Humidor Beads



## BriBoy01 (Jan 3, 2010)

This may have been answered before but I couldn't locate it using search.

I have read a TON of praise about Heartfelt beads. Tonight while browsing CheapHumidor.com I saw that they also sell Humidor beads. How do the beads from CheapHumidor.com compare to Heartfelt beads? Are they just as good? Should I avoid them? I appreciate any help!


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

I am interested to see the responses. I am about to order some beads as well.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I bought my beads almost two years ago from Heartfelt Beads and they work great for me. I have not bought from any other business when it comes to this product but one thing that I look for in any product no matter what anymore is their service after the sale. I know Cheaphumidors warranties their product with a "satisfaction guaranteed" commitment. From what I read on their websites Heartfelt does not warranty this product. Cigarmony gives a 14 day warranty but you would need to contact them and if you return the beads they have to be in the original package. Hope this helps.


----------



## BriBoy01 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info Cigary. From everything I see and read cheaphumidor.com seems like an outstanding place to do business. I was more concerned with the actual performance of the beads compared to the heartfelt beads however.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know I use others advice for so many things since I got here it's always been spot on, the same with Heartfelt beads they are great I just won't usually risk it when so may with years of experience wow over something! 

I would be interested in what the difference is, is it a patent issue are they the same? Very curious. I would love to see Heartfelt beads a little cheaper maybe some competition will help?

Keep us informed. 

Dave


----------



## Viper139 (Jan 13, 2005)

Cigary said:


> ...from what I read on their websites Heartfelt does not warranty this product....


I just wanted to let everyone know that if you are unhappy with my product for any reason I will do what ever is necessary to resolve the issues you have.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

I've ordered several times from David at Heartfelt Industries and have been extremely satisfied every time. He'll take good care of ya.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I just stick with HF beads because they worked the first time and every time. I don't need my life complicated by shopping elsewhere for a product I already know works.

That said, the only thing I saw when looking at Cheap' beads is that they only come in one flavor, 70%. I prefer 65% so, again, Im stickin to HF.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Viper139 said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that if you are unhappy with my product for any reason I will do what ever is necessary to resolve the issues you have.


Maybe something in the terms of what is said on the website will change. As of this writing there are no refunds on this product when you go to the site. I'm sure people would appreciate some kind of addendum that coincides with what you said on here. Unhappiness is not covered in the terms of use and while I love the product I for one would like to know that there is something written that says there is room for compensation in case the product does not make me happy,,,kind of what I was referring to with your competitors.


----------



## Viper139 (Jan 13, 2005)

The below is copied from the front page of our web site. As you can see we have a 100% Satisfaction Guaranty. This includes a refund or exchange if you are unsatisfied with the product.

Welcome to Heartfelt Industries

Heartfelt Industries was founded in 2000 and is dedicated to provide the best Cigar Humidification Products available. Our product is known as Heartfelt Humidity Beads and comes in a variety of enclosure types and sizes so that you can find the product that best fits your cigar storage needs. We are constantly adding new enclosures for Heartfelt Humidity Beads and will be adding a new line in the very near future, I think you will be pleased with this addition. All of our Heartfelt Humidification products are 100% Satisfaction Guaranteed.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Excellent,,,this should make everyone feel good including those who have never bought from Heartfelt.


I think it was already there. LOL :mrgreen:  Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

smelvis said:


> I think it was already there. LOL :mrgreen: Sorry couldn't resist.


Ha ha,,,it was as I am probably color blind and the poor man took pity on me and changed the number to *RED *on the home page. If that isn't customer service I don't know what is. Wait til you old and decrapitated like me,,,the eyes are the second thing to go and you can guess what the first thing is. oke:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Ha ha,,,it was as I am probably color blind and the poor man took pity on me and changed the number to *RED *on the home page. If that isn't customer service I don't know what is. Wait til you old and decrapitated like me,,,the eyes are the second thing to go and you can guess what the first thing is. oke:


Sorry bro! couldn't resist :whoo:


----------



## BriBoy01 (Jan 3, 2010)

Good to see companies backing their products! I suppose I'm too much of a newbie to risk trying the new beads without someone else having some experience. I suppose I should just go with the heartfelt beads and know its going to work!


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

after coming here as a newb and reading all of the great reviews about heartfelt beads I finally took the plunge. Needless to say, I am very satisfied with my decision and so far the experience with the heartfelt beads has been great!


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

I too would be interested to learn the difference between the beads being sold. Are they the same? Are they from the same manufacturer? If they are from different manufacturers, are they essentially the same? If they are different, what are those differences?


I have bought all my beads from David at Heartfelt and have been perfectly satisfied. I also like Cheaphumidors and Sam from Cheaphumidors that posts here. Stand-up guy. I would feel confident from buying from either source.


----------



## hudson (Jan 12, 2010)

I put 2 Heartfelt Humidity Beads Extra Large 70% Rh Black Cap Humidity Tubes in my Humidor chest. At the time it was at 52%. that was Saturday. Jan 9th After adding the 2 tubes the humidity dropped to 43%. Monday Jan. 11th it is at 46%. Is this working? 

I was hoping it would be at 70% by now. Today is Tuesday I sent 2 emails to Heartfelt Humidity Beads no reply. still at 46% and I sprayed some more distilled water on them???????


----------



## hudson (Jan 12, 2010)

Viper139 said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that if you are unhappy with my product for any reason I will do what ever is necessary to resolve the issues you have.


I put 2 Heartfelt Humidity Beads Extra Large 70% Rh Black Cap Humidity Tubes in my Humidor chest. At the time it was at 52%. That was Saturday. Jan 9th after adding the 2 tubes the humidity dropped to 43%. Monday Jan. 11th it is at 46%. Is this working? 

I was hoping it would be at 70% by now. Today is Tuesday I sent 2 emails to Heartfelt Humidity Beads no reply. Still at 46% and I sprayed some more distilled water on them???????


----------



## hudson (Jan 12, 2010)

I put 2 Heartfelt Humidity Beads Extra Large 70% Rh Black Cap Humidity Tubes in my Humidor chest. At the time it was at 52%. That was Saturday. Jan 9th after adding the 2 tubes the humidity dropped to 43%. Monday Jan. 11th it is at 46%. Is this working? 

I was hoping it would be at 70% by now. Today is Tuesday I sent 2 emails to Heartfelt Humidity Beads no reply. Still at 46% and I sprayed some more distilled water on them???????


----------



## Viper139 (Jan 13, 2005)

hudson said:


> I put 2 Heartfelt Humidity Beads Extra Large 70% Rh Black Cap Humidity Tubes in my Humidor chest. At the time it was at 52%. That was Saturday. Jan 9th after adding the 2 tubes the humidity dropped to 43%. Monday Jan. 11th it is at 46%. Is this working?
> 
> I was hoping it would be at 70% by now. Today is Tuesday I sent 2 emails to Heartfelt Humidity Beads no reply. Still at 46% and I sprayed some more distilled water on them???????


I'm not sure where you emails are going but I am not getting them.

Two questions;

What are the interior measurements of your humidor?
Have you tested your hygrometers lately to make sure they are accurate?

David


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Quick question about your tubes: You can refill those like the beads in the dishes too right?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

TopsiderLXI said:


> Quick question about your tubes: You can refill those like the beads in the dishes too right?


If I may be so bold as to answer for David, he's got a lot going on and hasn't had time to hang out on the boards for a long time.

The answer to your question is, Yes.

The best ways to recharge/refill/rehumidify beads are, in order:

1) Passively. Put your beads in a sealed container with a clean sponge, saturated with distilled water.

2) Get an extra-fine mister from a beauty supply store and gently spritz them.

3) (and this is a distant third) Gently drip distilled water onto them, using a small syringe, or like device.

The whole idea is to get the smallest amount of water in contact with them in the slowest way possible. Reason being, they are SO incredibly porous, that if hydrated too quickly, they will literally drink themselves into exploding.

NEVER EVER dowse them, or otherwise "pour" water onto them. If water ever "drips" off of them, you've rinsed away the regulating salts and what you then have is nothing but cat litter.


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> NEVER EVER dowse them, or otherwise "pour" water onto them. If water ever "drips" off of them, you've rinsed away the regulating salts and what you then have is nothing but cat litter.


Well hell, I'm screwed...


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh, alright, so you mean I should let the beads soak up the water from the sponge by letting them sit on it for an hour or two, right??
Thanks for the helpful answer!


----------

